# Time Tracking Software



## blackpearl (Jan 5, 2007)

*Visual TimeAnalyzer* automatically tracks all computer usage and presents detailed, richly illustrated reports.

*www.neuber.com/timeanalyzer/image/timetracking200.gif

*Software usage*

*User supervision:* Get detailed accounts of working hours and breaks
*Computer supervision: *Monitor the family's PC or the company's network
*Software metering:* Determine how often software is actually used and by whom
*Internet use:* Control online time and web usage
*Project overview:* Summarize time applied to each project milestone
*Compare users:* See most active users and what they have done on their computers

Download
*www.neuber.com/timeanalyzer/index.html


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice one 
thanks for the link


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## soham (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice but not much use to me.
__________
Anyways you could have mentioned it in the news section. It is no review.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ This won't go into the news section because this is not news. I agree "Review" isn't the right section either, but given that there is no appropriate section to submit "found" software, Review is the better one to go.


----------



## timesolv (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi blackpearl,

It's wonderful link that you have shared with us. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 19, 2010)

hmmm.. nice


----------

